# New HFEA Chair does not appear to support increased NHS funding



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Lisa Jardine, interviewed in The Times on 10th April appears equivocal on NHS funding for fertility treatment http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/politics/article3716779.ece

FF members might want to let her know what they think of this.
Olivia

/links


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks for this Olivia.


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Doesn't inspire a great deal of hope for an improved HFEA!


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

I was incensed when I read this.

So it looks like she won't investigate the chronically low success rates in certain clinics and the associated waste of time, money, resources and emotional investment of the couples that these clinics fail.  She won't be encouraging the adaptation of protocols away from the one size fits all approach any time soon if she doesn't even understand the pain that we all go through to get pregnant and the difficulties that we face if we cannot be dealt with in a straightforward manner.

And I can see the 80% figure going up to nearly 100% sooner or later.


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

For quite a long time, I have felt that the job goes to the person, who can produce the most positive stories in the newspaper.   Just me being silly.   Of course it goes to the best person for the job.

Lorna


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

This woman is totally unqualified for the job and only got it because she has put herself about by being on committees and boards and being a great self publicist

what a total joke that she has no idea how and to what extent fertility issues affect the population of this country.  And how ridiculous to be interviewed and say that you agree with the NHS funding treatment for 'life threatening illnesses' ....well what percentage of the NHS budget is actually spent on life threatening illnesses, does she even know that?

My guess is it is less than a quarter.  the NHS mostly deals with NON life threatening situations ie curable illnesses and acute condiitions!  Is pregnancy an immediate life threatening situation then?  So pregnant people shouldn't get care either, my endo shouldn't be treated because it's not cancer blah blah have never read such ill thought through comments from someone in such a powerful position

I am disgusted.  We are being badly let down, and we pay this woman's fat salary!


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Lukey said:


> Mmmmmmmm a little bit concerning that the top position has gone to a lady who "was stunned" to find out how many people suffer difficulties in conceiving..........surely knowing "your market" is key to getting a job isn't it?!!
> 
> xxx


I am not surprised in the slightest, that the head of the HFEA knows nothing about infertility, after all it is a legal requirement that the Chair of the HFEA has absolutely nothing to do with infertility. Go check out the HFEA Act 1990.

I have always felt that this requirement; is a bit like making sure, that the head of the Broadcasting standards association doesn't own a TV, that the Archbishop of Canterbury is an aetheist, that the head of education left school with no qualifications, that a fast food company runs the Healthy food in schools campaign, 
And
the Chair of the HFEA must be fertile, and have never had anything to with infertility. Well in someone's mind it was completely logical.

Lorna


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

And the HFEA have the nerve to call themselves a "competent body"!!!

How on earth could it ever come about that the chair has so little knowledge on fertility issues and treatments. Surely that should be the core of what makes him or her the right person for the post. It makes me think that its not about us, the patients any more (was it ever?). Its about clinics, statistics and success rates. And lets face it, why entitle people to more treatment on the NHS when the private sector is doing so nicely for itself, thank you very much. It makes me so angry. Infertility is not a life threatening illness in the sense that you will die if you not get the treatment, but until you've been on this journey and know firsthand the overwhelming desire to have a child and the devastation diagnosis can bring, you won't ever fully understand the physical and emotional impact that this has on people's lives. 

Totally disgusted.

Sasha


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

The Chair of a regulator shouldn't be someone who could be said to be biased. They are supposed to be objective and independent when they do their job of regulating the clinics. We would cry foul if the person regulating the gas companies ran one of them - and yes I know fertility treatment is not like power generation but just making the point. The HFEA statute says that over half of them must not be involved in infertility/embryo research. There are also 2 clinic heads, 2 patients, an embryologist, an ivf counsellor, an ob/gyn and a geneticist on the HFEA to provide the prespective of people who see this from the inside. 

Pretty foolish article though but knowing journalists she probably didn't come across quite so dim about IF in real life.
Betty


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Betty, I'm sorry but I'm going to have to disagree. You can be unbiased but still know all the facts. The HFEA is not just about regulating clinics. Everything that they do filters down to affect the lives of us, the patients. If I am to put any faith in the HFEA I would at least like to know that the chair has an in-depth understanding of the issues surrounding infertility. It would go without saying that I would expect her to know how wide a problem infertility is and how many people are affected by it. Having a severe lack of knowledge in this area doesn't constitute being unbiased in my eyes. 

Sasha


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

I agree she should have done her homework. She is in her own field incredibly intelligent &  successful  and generally she has in the past had sensible things to say on a lot of subjects (she did opinion pieces on Radio 4 for a long time) which is why I can't believe she came out with the idiotic stuff in the Times article. I expected better of her.


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

> We would cry foul if the person regulating the gas companies ran one of them

The regulators who look at the gas / electricity / water /telephone / whatever industry are completely different to the HFEA. They are *all*, every single one of them supposed to be protecting the consumer. Whether they do or not is another matter. If I have a problem I can complain to the industry regulator.

What the **** does the HFEA do? They are very definitely *NOT* about producing the consumer, ie me an infertile patient. The HFEA has interpreted the "Welfare of the child" rule, to mean that the yet to be created unborn child is so important, it doesn't matter of the woman who is trying to get pregnant dies. Just look at the HFEA's document on eSET - The Best Possible Start to Life
http://www.hfea.gov.uk/docs/The_best_possible_start_to_life_HFEA_public_consultation_paper_April_2007.pdf
This document highlights the befits of eSET, and practically ignores the complications of treatment, which include sterility, disability and death! It was, IMO, a piece of pure propaganda.

And I cannot complain to them about shoddy practices at clinics. What would happen if you tried to complain about the "registration" fee you have to pay, if you want a clinic to find you a donor. If an agency, tried to charge you a "registration" fee, I bet they would be prosecuted to the full extent of the law. How come the clinics are able to get away with this?

The HFEA is not about making sure UK clinics are the best in the world, just about meeting HFEA standards. The HFEA has no responsibility to ensure that treatment gets better and better, perhaps that is why is why we are 17th in Europe in the league tables of success. They have no responsibility to create policies that avoid problems, or sort them out what they occur. OK I could go on and on about what the HFEA is not about. I have yet to figure out what it does.

The HFEA has been slammed by this government's own Science and Technology Committee, for not having the expertise to deal with the kind of complex issues it has to deal with. So yes I do think the Chair of the HFEA committee should have some working knowledge of infertility

As to 
>They are supposed to be objective and independent when they do their job 
> of regulating the clinics.

Well the eSet document, shows they made up their minds, and then looked for the evidence. IMO, you study the issue and then make a pronouncement, but that is not what they did. They had already put out a press release saying how good it was, then they had to find the evidence or look like a bunch of idiots..

I, for one, want to be the one who decides what treatment I get, well after discussion with my doctor, I object to be told, what treatment I can have by a bishop, a dentist, some media experts.

I could go on and on this subject, but I have a child going "I am hungry", got to sign off

Lorna


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Just a quick heads up - she's on Woman's Hour on Radio 4 tomorrow.


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh my God  

I have had to just write a comment on there to Judy of Liverpool who asks the question why she as a taxpayer should have to pay for somebodies childlessness!!

That has absolutely infuriated me!!

Nic


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

siheilwli said:


> Just a quick heads up - she's on Woman's Hour on Radio 4 tomorrow.


If anyone wants there questions put to the new chair on womans hour tomorrow then you have the opportunity here : http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/womanshour/contact/email.shtml#email


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

The womans hour radio show is being broadcast live via the radio 4 website between 10am and 11am today.

Here is the direct link to play via Windows Media Player
http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/wm_asx/aod/radio4_lw.asx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Thank you Tony, I've sent my question:

I am woman who has just failed with our 3rd IVF attempt and I have a few questions for the new head of the HFEA, Prof. Lisa Jardine. 

Don't you think it's unfair that you compared IVF treatments to cancer treatment in your Times interview? Why, when discussing IVF, do people engage in a "competition of diseases"? Stating that “infertility is not for most people life-threatening" does in no way address the issues involved. Setting bones often isn't dealing with the life threatening, performing unlimited abortions don't answer a life threatening need, even restoring sight isn't a life-saving treatment...yet I would never DREAM of denying people these kinds of treatments. I understand that you have faced cancer personally, but surely this shouldn't colour your view on IVF matters. You are right, "infertility isn’t life threatening," but we are suffering nevertheless.  

The cost of IVF is nothing compared to the contributions children conceived through fertility treatment will make to society in a few years - financially as well as culturally.  In most cases infertile women are at the peak of health, and are no drain to the NHS in any other way - we don't smoke, we've given up coffee, and we're eating healthily - we take responsibility for our health. Wouldn’t it be wonderful if the Government and the HFEA did take the long view rather than think of the short term? NICE guidelines have shown that funding 3 IVF cycles can be beneficial, with doctors and scientists learning a bit more each time. Instead, it seems, we are faced with obstacles all the way. I was shocked that the new CHAIR of HFEA was saying she wasn't "sure what to do with infertility" in terms of extending the NHS provisions.  How do you expect to form your views... shouldn't the CHAIR know and have a view on this BEFORE being appointed?  Can you clarify your views on extending NHS IVF for us?


----------

